# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Try It: Can You Hear These Sounds Only Young People Hear?

## Suzanimal

Pretty neat. I can hear them all except the last one.

How young are your ears?  




> Did you know that, as we age, we can no longer hear certain high-pitched noises as well as we did during our youth? There are sound frequencies that only young people can hear. 
> 
> This ear-aging process is called presbycusis, and it can begin as early as 18. Its a result of the natural aging of the cells in our ears, and its unavoidable. However, if youve been good to your ears through the years you may be able to detect frequencies that are young for your age. 
> 
> So, lets get to it: How young are your ears? Listen to the four clips below and youll know. 
> 
> 8000 hertz (cycles per second): Everyone should be able to hear this frequency. This means you are alive. 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.yahoo.com/health/try-it-...627654778.html

----------


## Carlybee

I could only hear 2 of them

----------


## donnay

> I could only hear 2 of them



Yeah me too...the first two.

----------


## amy31416

I could hear all but the last as well, but it made my eardrums feel weird. Like some strange form of non-hearable tinnitus.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

12khz was my audible limit, but I also felt a strange feeling in the ears above that.

----------


## jmdrake

On the 15,000 I can hear a click turning it on and off.

----------


## Ronin Truth

What?

----------


## Todd

I would have thought all that Heavy Metal and standing too close to the front stage concert speakers would have done me in.  But I'm still pretty good.

----------


## amy31416

> I would have thought all that Heavy Metal and standing too close to the front stage concert speakers would have done me in.  But I'm still pretty good.


Ha! I went to lots of punk concerts, one that sticks in my head is when I was first in line to see the Pixies in Cleveland. I got smashed against the stage right near the speakers, not only did I get my ribs bruised from being slammed forward, but I could barely hear for a week. Of course, one of Black Francis' signature sounds was banging a feedback(?) speaker from his guitar against the stage.

----------


## Acala

First two only.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

First 3.  I haz youngsta ears.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

I can hear the first 3.  Getting close to 40. Will revist in the future.

----------


## brushfire

I could not hear anything at 15k, but had a strange urge to leap from a window.

----------


## CPUd

Someone with a dog in the room, play the last one and tell us what the dog says.

----------


## mosquitobite

Dog was wagging her tail.

My 6 year old and 4 year old could not hear the last one?

----------


## William Tell

I heard all of them! I had to move forward or turn my speakers up a little to hear number 4 clearly.

----------


## amy31416

> First two only.


Men only hear what they want to hear and women hear things that aren't even said.

----------


## tod evans

> Men only hear what they want to hear and women hear things that aren't even said.


Yup!

----------


## brushfire

> Men only hear what they want to hear and women hear things that aren't even said.


You can tell a married man by his ability to recite everything that was said, while still not hearing a thing.

Its a survival trait...



```
#!/bin/hubby
echo $1
exit 0
```

----------


## Chester Copperpot

could hear them all except the last one

----------


## CPUd

If you can't hear the 3rd one, play the 2nd one at the same time.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

on trying again with earphones instead of the laptop speakers I can now hear them all..

----------


## Working Poor

Damn I can hear and feel all of them all of them I am way over 18.  At first I thought I could not hear it but some how I started hearing it. I have been into frequency for a long time. I study healing frequencies Look up healing frequency and see what comes up. I study with a group of people who are into "Rife Frequencies". It is very interesting to delve into this with others. I have been studying sounds effects on physiology since a young child. Bones on Star Trek used sound and light frequencies to heal people. Royal Raymond Rife was really cool I hope you will read up on him he did some really cool stuff with frequency
One of my favorite frequencies is for the dragon fly which is the natural enemy to mosquitoes. When ever I listen to the frequency of the sound of their wings flapping they show up I see them in restrooms in gas stations I tell you I see them every where when I play it. They are good assistances with mosquitoes I tell ya. 

I should make a youtube of it. There is so much coool frequency stuff  I wish frequency healing were much more widely practiced.

Alas, frequency healing has been dispelled anyone who practices it is shunned. Fortunately the cosmetic industry has gotten behind some interesting anti-aging products. I am glad someone is allowed to used the technology. Maybe someone in the industry lobbyed congress or who ever it is that allows free trade. Has anyone ever been to any of the Asian market internet sites? They have millions of products that they are willing to put your brand on it some good deals that would allow resalers to make money on them. They can solve any manufacturing problem you can dream of. The Site that I go to is called Asian Products they are amazing. They have anything you can think of I tell ya. They have some of the best selections of medical equipment and interesting technologies in anti aging using frequency and alternative energy related products.

----------


## CPUd

I think the fabled Brown Note is 153 Hz

----------


## Sola_Fide

I'm old.

----------


## Carlybee

> You can tell a married man by his ability to recite everything that was said, while still not hearing a thing.
> 
> Its a survival trait...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/hubby
> echo $1
> ...


My husband can't..I test him on this regularly.

----------


## ctiger2

> I heard all of them! I had to move forward or turn my speakers up a little to hear number 4 clearly.


Same here and I'm over 40.

----------


## tod evans

> My husband can't..I test him on this regularly.


You've been married for more than two years then...

----------


## Working Poor

I want to give you guys an example of a healing tone for pain The tone being played is  Solfeggio 174 Hz I play it a lot for my brother (the one that was stabbed in the chest this summer and had 2 open heart surgeries to repair the damage). He also has other pain issues as he was in a very serious accident several years ago that has left him disabled. This tone helps him sleep. He has suffered a lot of nerve damage and when he sleeps he just vibrates and flails about and makes a lot of groaning sounds when I play this for him he calms right down. He is on big pain meds and I think this helps him more:

----------


## Carlybee

> You've been married for more than two years then...



Going on 8. He never hears a word I say. If it's important, I email him.

----------


## tod evans

> Going on 8. He never hears a word I say. If it's important, I email him.


Smart lady!


From a mans perspective if I need to know or remember something pertinent it must be imparted to me in such a manner that I know it's important and with minimal emotional embellishment..

E-mail works well for this...

Hell E-mail works well to schedule emotional venting sessions too......

----------


## Acala

> Going on 8. He never hears a word I say. If it's important, I email him.


If it's important, he already thought of it.

----------


## brushfire

> My husband can't..I test him on this regularly.


There are evolutionary mutations, but those who lack this trait must take on some of life's heaviest burdens.

Listening to every word, and responding to questions acknowledging comprehension...  A burden no man should bear alone.

Please, have pity on this man.  Its not his fault.  Your kind and compassionate understanding will help carry him through this life.



If by some miracle you've bought into this pathetic plea, please tell your hubby he owes "one of the bro's a brew"

----------


## jmdrake

> I think the fabled Brown Note is 153 Hz


Okay.  I had to look that up.  http://improveverywhere.com/2006/11/19/ben-folds-fake/

----------


## Carlybee

> If it's important, he already thought of it.


Doubtful

----------


## Carlybee

> There are evolutionary mutations, but those who lack this trait must take on some of life's heaviest burdens.
> 
> Listening to every word, and responding to questions acknowledging comprehension...  A burden no man should bear alone.
> 
> Please, have pity on this man.  Its not his fault.  Your kind and compassionate understanding will help carry him through this life.
> 
> 
> 
> If by some miracle you've bought into this pathetic plea, please tell your hubby he owes "one of the bro's a brew"


I have pity on all men. Everyone knows y'all can't find your butts with both hands. We just let you think you can.

----------


## tod evans

> I have pity on all men.* Everyone knows y'all can't find your butts* with both hands. We just let you think you can.


We don't have to we have ya'll.........

Now how long do you intend to leave this beer empty?

----------


## Suzanimal

> We don't have to we have ya'll.........
> 
> Now how long do you intend to leave this beer empty?


The beer stays empty until I see a tip on the table next to the can.

----------


## tod evans

> The beer stays empty until I see a tip on the table next to the can.


There'll be no "tips" anywhere, figuratively or literally until beer-n-sammich duty is completed satisfactorily and with a smile...

[edit] Out of curiosity I googled "sammich", this came up......

----------


## Zippyjuan

> on trying again with earphones instead of the laptop speakers I can now hear them all..


Quality of the speakers or headphones you hear them on can effect the tones you actually are listening to. (I could not hear the last one).

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The beer stays empty until I see a tip on the table next to the can.


"TIP" means "To Improve Service".  I have yet to find a woman outside of a professional setting actually improve service when given "tips".  None for you! :P

----------


## Suzanimal

> There'll be no "tips" anywhere, figuratively or literally until beer-n-sammich duty is completed satisfactorily and with a smile...
> 
> [edit] Out of curiosity I googled "sammich", this came up......





> "TIP" means "To Improve Service".  I have yet to find a woman outside of a professional setting actually improve service when given "tips".  None for you! :P


Suit yourselves. I'm not the one with an empty beer and no "sammich".

----------


## brushfire

> I have pity on all men. Everyone knows y'all can't find your butts with both hands. We just let you think you can.



Got it...  You have pity on all men.  Everyone knows we cant find our butts with both hands.  You just let us think we can.


         Thank you for giving me the opportunity to demonstrate this important evolutionary survival trait.


Awe I'm just kidding ya.  You obviously have a lucky man, and I mean that.   <- another survival trait, for another topic, on another day...

----------


## tod evans

> Suit yourselves. I'm not the one with an empty beer and no "sammich".


Already got my beer-n-sammich, thanks anyway.......










Oh and by the by, when the oil's changed in both cars, the lawn's mowed and the bills're paid you'll find me down at the pub with a fresh cold beer, an empty sammich plate and at least two very attentive young ladies lookin' for "tips".....

----------


## Carlybee

> We don't have to we have ya'll.........
> 
> Now how long do you intend to leave this beer empty?


lol....if it wasn't for women y'all's underwear would crust right into your skin. I know I'm right. : p

"Finds slingshot to deliver beer"

----------


## tod evans

> lol....if it wasn't for women y'all's underwear would crust right into your skin. I know I'm right. : p
> 
> "Finds slingshot to deliver beer"


If it wasn't for women lots of us wouldn't bother with underwear in the first place....

----------


## Carlybee

> If it wasn't for women lots of us wouldn't bother with underwear in the first place....


That's probably true. """Shudder"""

----------

